# Will a Blaupunkt ipod adaptor work in single DIN OEM headunit?



## JR! (Mar 24, 2002)

A relative of mine who works for Blaupunkt, donated a Blaupunkt ipod interface to me. It looks similar to the Blitzsafe ones, but obviously I don't know if it works or not w/ my single DIN stereo.
Does anybody know if it does? I can post part no. and or picture if that helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Will a Blaupunkt ipod adaptor work in single DIN OEM headunit? (JR!)*

it will plug in behind the radio, but it won't work, I can't be sure but you could risk ipod or radio damage depending on the differences in the pinouts


----------

